# Bolivar report 05-30-04



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Could not stay home any longer. The wind was twenty, and I had to fish. Stopped by between the piers, Surfmasters was having a get togther. Said hi to a few friends and headed to one place I knew the wind would not stop me. Set up a few rods and drank a cold one. Had a rod go slack and caught a Bull red around 40". The bite died and I fished for trout. Caught a few dinks and sit back down for a cold one. Had a double on the surf rods, both were reds. The tide started going out and the current was ripping through. I was picking up the last rod. It took off, going down stream, I fought it for a good ten minutes before it stuck. I knew I had a good ray, I battled with it for twenty more minutes and got it to where I could see the wings. I was pulling hard when it made a move away from me, the line broke and the reel hit me in the face. I was under water before I knew what had happen. The fish had won, and had won good.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Battle Scars, it will heal. Could have been in the lip and then you would have to drink thru a straw.... LOL Glad you got a few, it's been too rough to get out around here for sure.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Thats some hardcore fishing there TJ. Don't you just hate it when the reel thing happens :spineyes: lol! That happened to me once and I promised myself I would never tell anyone hehe. Good job! :dance:


----------



## SabineStalker (May 23, 2004)

Nice TJ.. That'll teach ya to mouth off at your reel..Lol. Glad someone was able to brave the winds and get a pull. Nice to hear of specks in the nasty water.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the water was a good trout green when the tide started going out. I was not prepared for the current, I was drift fishing with the big rods. The trout were in the eddys, and were pounding the shad and finger mullet. It looked like a mullet had a death wish to swim out in the current. The tout were all small, but fun to catch.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

You are the redfish catching king for sure, every report of yours has always got a nice bull in it, not bad. Sorry to hear about the whiplash but it sure would make a nice entry into the House of Pain collection that Yakmon has going on his website.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Likely story!!!!*

Those of us that have fished with you know the real story. 
Not likely any ol' ray whipping up on you. 
You grabbed Karen's rod one too many times and she had enough,,,I bet next time on the beach, when her rod goes of,, you won't even get out of your chair!!! LOL
nice report,,, just no points for us,,,, see ya later Lou


----------



## Sharken (May 21, 2004)

*fishing injuries*

A couple of weeks ago I was battling the seaweed on my long rod when my line snapped. The reel shot up at me like a bullet, and one of the front clamps nailed me in the lip. It put a pretty good little gash right above my lip.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Keep that head low, JR, Great report


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Thats what I like to see!! Full contact fishing like in the good ol days. No place but Texas.


----------

